# Memorial Day Weekend--where R U Going?



## 1stTimeAround

Alright ladies and gentlemen,

Just curious to know how many of us Outbackers will be headed out during this upcoming weekend! I am anxious to get to camping and quite suprisingly my wife is even more excited than I am, she is really taking to the camper life!!!

My wife, children and I will be going to Sandbridge Beach, VA and staying at the Outdoor Resorts Outdoor Resorts) facility right in Sandbridge. We are two blocks off the Atlantic Ocean and our campsite will be on the Back Bay Wildlife Refuge!! If the weather holds like they say it will, we should get to see some AWESOME sunrises and sunsets.

I'll post some picks afterward. Hopefully we can catch some fish as well as the sunrises and sunsets!!!

Have a great time whatever you decide to do!!

Jason


----------



## mswalt

Jason,

The DW, two grandkids, and I are headed to the Guadalupe River RV Resort in Kerrville, Texas for the weekend. Previous plans fell through, but at least this resort has an indoor pool for the kids should the rain chances head our way.

Everyone, have a great weekend wherever you go and whatever you do!

Mark


----------



## camping479

We usually stay home over Memorial Day weekend and camp the following weekend. This year we can't so we're camping over the long weekend in Shartlesville, PA. Nothing fancy, just some R and R and a trip to Cabela's. We'll be heading out Saturday morning as the girls have plans to stay at a friends Friday night. I figure traffic will be at a minimum on Saturday morning and since we already paid for Friday night (3 night minimum on holiday weekends), we can get there as early as we want on Saturday morning.

Mike


----------



## Forgiven_One

We will be taking our new Outback for it's first outing to Rocks Pond on the Santee Cooper River in S.C. We have 5 campers heading out Friday afternoon for a long, relaxing weekend.

Everyone have a great weekend and be careful out there.


----------



## WillTy3

Jason

We are leaving for Lancaster, Pa on Wednesday.
Have fun in Va Beach.

Will


----------



## djd1023

Leavinf Friday around noon for the Beach Rose Rv Park in Salibury MA. Looks like the heater is going to be the most valuable piece of equipment in the Outback this weekend


----------



## jgerni

We will be going to New Holland, PA (Amish Country) for 6 days leaving on Monday the May 30th and staying at Spring Gulch. Plan to do some of the theme parks Dutch Wonderland and Hershey Park etc. Nice that the kids are not school age yet.

Jason, we stayed at Sandbridge Outdoor Resorts 2 years ago and it was a real treat. Probably one of the best campgrounds I have stayed at. The site we had #44 had a very large deck that you docked your camper up next to and was about 10 feet from the sound. Just fantastic views. Enjoy!


----------



## 4CHACS

Since we didn't know our daughters' softball scheule, we couldn't get reservations in a state park and then it was too late. We are going Saturday (Friday night softball!) to Pin Oak RV Park just 20 minutes from our home in St. Louis. It looks very kid/family friendly with pool, mini golf, playground and fishing lake.

Actually, I wouldn't care if we camped in a parking lot this weekend, I just want away from the chaos of the last 2 weeks of school, birthdays, sleepovers, softball, and on and on and on!!!!

Hope everyone has a fun and safe holiday!

Ron, Tina, Meghan, Emily


----------



## California Jim

Staying Home







Mainly because we are gone the following 3 weekends and then a full week to June Lake. Camping 13 days in June. Woo Hoo!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I'll be going to work!









Tim


----------



## Mgonzo2u

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...580&#entry37580


----------



## winkhink

Heading to Homer, Alaska for a little King Salmon fishing

Only 3 hours away


----------



## HootBob

Ha Mike give us a yell
we going to Twin Grove about 40 mins on I81 from Shartlesville.
Maybe get together a night
Don't forget to let us know how they are, since their under new ownership?
Don


----------



## 76 cougar

Going to Hanna park n.e. florida.100 yards off the beach and under big oaks. Great place If the hurricanes left any beach.
Lawton


----------



## drobe5150

hi jason action .

cassini ranch cg on the russian river,northern california







.

we have been going there 10 years now, will be the first time there with the outback. can't wait to see the looks on peoples faces when we pull in.

















































.

darrel


----------



## Oregon_Camper

We leave Friday!!

Going to a very remote lake here in Oregon call Wickiup. Nothing there! No water, no power, no toilets, nothing! We love this place. Kids can do what ever they want..we see on average of 15-20 eagles a day. Awesome!!


----------



## okgwarden

I'll be out on the lakes working, just like the past 29 Memorial Days I have worked. Life as a Game Warden means you work every holiday.


----------



## Sidewinder

The Sidewinder crew will be headed back to Bethpage Campground in Urbanna, VA. This was the site of the MidAtlantic Outbackers Rally back in April. We planned this one in January to hook up with some old friends. Should be a great time.

Everyone---Please be safe and have blessed trips,

Sidewinder


----------



## jgerni

Sidewinder, Bethpage becomes pretty wild during Memorial Day weekend. Pretty fun though. Lots of golf carts.

Have a blast!!


----------



## RLW7302

We're heading out Friday to Natural Springs Resort just off I-70 at the Ohio/Indiana border. Doesn't look like it will be warm enough to swim, but should be plenty of other activities to keep everyone satisfied. Looking forward to a 4-day weekend!


----------



## mskyoutback

RLW7302 said:


> We're heading out Friday to Natural Springs Resort just off I-70 at the Ohio/Indiana border. Doesn't look like it will be warm enough to swim, but should be plenty of other activities to keep everyone satisfied. Looking forward to a 4-day weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]37914[/snapback]​


Be sure to post what you think of this campground when you get back. We're from Northern Ky. and are looking for close campgrounds for the summer since I will be taking classes every day of the week all summer







Most of our camping will be local. Hopefully, we'll be able to take a few more days in August between summer and fall classes!


----------



## rennerbee

We're not going anywhere unfortunately. Don't trust the tranny or the brakes any longer. Next scheduled outing is over 4th of July for dd's b-day at the beach. Can't wait for that. I guess we'll be doing some serious tv shopping


----------



## Big Iron

Taking a short trip to Annapolis MD for the last "check everything" trip before the big one at the end of June. We'll be at the Millersville KOA, if anyone else will be there, just look for the big Red Dodge 1500 and the 25RS-S.

Have a great weekend and be safe.

Big Iron


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

rennerbee said:


> Next scheduled outing is over 4th of July for dd's b-day at the beach.
> [snapback]37928[/snapback]​


No camping for another month?!? So sorry! I would need to be admitted for that. Get that new TV and get out there!

Randy


----------



## wapiti13

Heading to Sterling State Park, near Monroe Michigan, today thru next Tuesday.


----------



## Kenstand

RLW7302 said:


> We're heading out Friday to Natural Springs Resort just off I-70 at the Ohio/Indiana border. Looking forward to a 4-day weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]37914[/snapback]​


I am heading for Natural Springs Resort too. We are meeting with my cousins, aunts and uncles. Some of them are tent camping or staying in a pop-up...brrrr. I may be offering the sofa and table for sleeping if it gets too cold.

No swimming but bike riding, picnics, fishing, hiking, fireside singing, corn hole games and just visiting will make it nice.

I will be looking for RLW7302.


----------



## tdvffjohn

OK this jersey guy has to ask................What is a corn hole game.............inquiring minds want to know


----------



## Kenstand

tdvffjohn said:


> OK this jersey guy has to ask................What is a corn hole game.............inquiring minds want to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]37991[/snapback]​


I thought the non-Midwest members would wonder about that. It is a bean bag toss game that is played much like horseshoes. It originated in or around the Cincinnati area and its popularity is spreading especially with NASCAR fans.

Here is a link to an expanation: CornHole Rules


----------



## Fire44

John....thank you for asking the question....I was afraid to ask....didn't know if I wanted to know the answer!!!!


----------



## RLW7302

mskyoutback said:


> RLW7302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're heading out Friday to Natural Springs Resort just off I-70 at the Ohio/Indiana border.Â Doesn't look like it will be warm enough to swim, but should be plenty of other activities to keep everyone satisfied.Â Looking forward to a 4-day weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]37914[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure to post what you think of this campground when you get back. We're from Northern Ky. and are looking for close campgrounds for the summer since I will be taking classes every day of the week all summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of our camping will be local. Hopefully, we'll be able to take a few more days in August between summer and fall classes!
> [snapback]37919[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

This will be our third time there. We like it.







It will be a little crazy on a holiday weekend (we were there last Labor Day, too), but it's nice and relaxing on a "normal" weekend. The "spring" is a former rock quarry from when they were first building US-40. They hit water, and it filled up. Years later, they turned the area into a campground. They built a nice little beach around the spring ... check it out - I think you'll like it.

Kenstand - we're going with family, too. We'll be in sites 26 - 28, by the lake. Stop by and say action


----------



## 4CHACS

Someone was headed out early to beat the rush! We were headed out to Six Flags (St. Louis) this morning to celebrate the first day of summer vacation







and we were behind an outback. Must have been a fifth wheel as it had the large windows on the back (where our queen slide is).. We tried to catch up but couldn't and the kids were waving...Have a great weekend!!!

Tina, Ron, Meghan and Emily


----------



## TheBoyds

We are picking up my mother in law and heading for the Texas Gulf Coast.

Goose Island State Park.

Great fishing for Reds

Brian Sheri Lauren Taylor and Joshua, Yvonnie


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Sorry.









Just kidding.







Have a great time. I love my MiL, really I do.


----------

